# Tequila  Shrimp



## Katherine (May 4, 2002)

2 lbs large shrimp, shelled and deveined
1/2 cup oil 
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup tequila
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
4-6 garlic cloves, minced
1/2 cup chili sauce

Shell & devein shrimp; chill.  Combine remaining ingredients and
refrigerate 1-2 hours.  Place shrimp on skewers.  Grill 2/3 minutes
per side.


----------

